# OVER



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

Lolly is giving away a Terrarium DIY again! She is to the far right of the island with a library in front of her house.

*Island Rules:*
- Don't take random items / break flowers / Shake trees
- Prepare for arrival / departure interruptions.
- You may take ONE item from below the plaza if you wish
- *Do not turn off / sleep mode your console or come if you have unsteady internet. The DIY will disappear for everyone.

Entry Fee:* For the sake of making this easier on me, please bring something for my town as an entry fee! Whatever you can afford. Extra furniture, DIYs, NMT, Bells, clothes... It doesn't matter. Just something <3 Drop it by Lolly's house! Thank you ^-^


*Dodo Code: --*


----------



## spacedog (Apr 7, 2020)

its sweet of you to do this! id love to come by and ill definitely donate to your slope c:


----------



## Natzeky (Apr 7, 2020)

I'll go pay a visit (^:


----------



## Sin (Apr 7, 2020)

Coming by!


----------



## Bulbadragon (Apr 7, 2020)

Stopping by c:


----------



## Benlord (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi if it's not too crowded I'll swing by as well.  Thank you!


----------



## GereGere (Apr 7, 2020)

I'll stop by ! nwn


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

Benlord said:


> Hi if it's not too crowded I'll swing by as well.  Thank you!


I'm AFK but I can see the current influx of people and I'd suggest waiting a few minutes so you'll come at a low time  <3

--

On a related topic I might be holding the gates up to let people get a chance to get the DIY. Currently from the looks of things its VERY Busy. No one has gotten a chance to move haha

UPDATE: I'm holding my chat window open so people can get their DIYs

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

Sorry about that guys!
Lolly is still doing the DIYs, so I've opened up with a new dodo code!


----------



## tofsu (Apr 7, 2020)

heading over!


----------



## helloktoda (Apr 7, 2020)

I'll try to head over :3 thank you!


----------



## shfq (Apr 7, 2020)

dropping by!


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 7, 2020)

oof...got disconnected


----------



## Makusai (Apr 7, 2020)

hi there, I'm going to try to stop by too  thx for hosting!


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi, I wanna come by! is the code the same?


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

Another communication error! Dodo code reinstated. 
*
IF YOU ARE UNABLE TO GET THROUGH:* I am likely holding the message window open to avoid mass incoming and outgoing traffic. Please wait a few minutes before trying again!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to come for it! Ty


----------



## sunchild (Apr 7, 2020)

I’d like to pop by! thanks for hosting!!


----------



## Toebeancat (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to come :3


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

My internet is a bit unstable right now to handle that many people. Lolly is still doing the DIY but I can't manage this without taking time from my school work. 
I'm going to change how this works agh I'm sorry. I think I will set a loose entry fee ;-;


----------



## LoveIy (Apr 7, 2020)

Code pleeez :3


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

Lolly is still doing the DIY if anyone is interested!


----------



## under the tide (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm interested! Will stop by.


----------



## sunchild (Apr 7, 2020)

ah sorry i didn't see the updated OP! i'm still interested to come by!


----------



## mapleshine (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

Last call before I close


----------



## toddishott (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd like to come by real quick!


----------



## kalinn (Apr 8, 2020)

May I come by please?


----------

